
Docker 3.0 EE and 19.03 CE Released - bjoko
https://blog.docker.com/2019/07/announcing-docker-enterprise-3-0-ga/
======
chmaynard
I can't find any mention of Docker CE in this announcement. Am I missing
something?

~~~
bjoko
The enterprise engine is a superset of the community engine. They will ship
concurrently with the same patch version based on the same code base.

